# Master serial number and symbol



## cl222 (May 31, 2014)

I just now took a good look at my bb on my 1915-1916 sears master. just above the serial number there is a little symbol. What is this there for? Also the 3 seems to be backwards at the start of the numbers or its an E. There is a very small chance it is a poorly stamped 8 as the ends look intentional and don't seem to just fade out as if it just wasn't marked good. 
Anybody have any Info on why this is and what the symbol means?


----------



## cl222 (Jun 1, 2014)

Anyone? do other Masters share this marking or is it just mine?


----------



## bud poe (Jun 1, 2014)

*I have a Sears Victor frame, these were offered alongside each other in the Sears catalog.  I can't be sure that they were manufactured in the same factory though, maybe Chitown can chime in on this?  Anyways, the serial # on my frame is 21040 and no weird symbol or backwards 3.  Good luck with your search, can we see a pic of the entire bike?  

By the way I need a sprocket for my Victor.*


----------



## cl222 (Jun 1, 2014)

bud poe said:


> *I have a Sears Victor frame, these were offered alongside each other in the Sears catalog.  I can't be sure that they were manufactured in the same factory though, maybe Chitown can chime in on this?  Anyways, the serial # on my frame is 21040 and no weird symbol or backwards 3.  Good luck with your search, can we see a pic of the entire bike?
> 
> By the way I need a sprocket for my Victor.*




Here is the whole bike.




And something to prove this is a master not just some red bike with a master head badge.

Mine




Another known Master


----------



## bud poe (Jun 1, 2014)

Cool!  Very similar in paint scheme and frame construction to my Victor, do you still have the fenders?  If so are you willing to part with them or can you at least show some detailed pic's of them?

Thanks!


----------



## cl222 (Jun 1, 2014)

bud poe said:


> Cool!  Very similar in paint scheme and frame construction to my Victor, do you still have the fenders?  If so are you willing to part with them or can you at least show some detailed pic's of them?
> 
> Thanks!



I am currently on the hunt for a set of fenders myself. Its not the first thing I'm looking for right now so if a set pop up for sale I'll tell you. and if you want some more closeups just PM Dave the wave because his has the original fenders. I'm sure he would share some pictures with you.


----------



## bud poe (Jun 1, 2014)

Sounds good, I'll hit him up for some reference pics, thanks!


----------



## hoofhearted (Jun 2, 2014)

cl222 said:


> I just now took a good look at my bb on my 1915-1916 sears master. just above the serial number there is a little symbol. What is this there for? Also the 3 seems to be backwards at the start of the numbers or its an E. There is a very small chance it is a poorly stamped 8 as the ends look intentional and don't seem to just fade out as if it just wasn't marked good.
> Anybody have any Info on why this is and what the symbol means?





*This is what i'm seeing ... kind of like looking and finding images in clouds.*


.............  patric


----------



## cl222 (Jun 2, 2014)

What looks like a 5 or 6 that you pointed out is just a grease ring. Chitown? someones got to know somthin.

I will clean my BB and take another picture when I get back. I'm going on a ride with it for now since I put some real 28''ers on it.


----------



## Balloontyre (Jun 4, 2014)

*see post #38 and 39*

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...vis-built-bicycles/page4&highlight=show+davis


----------



## chitown (Jun 4, 2014)

*awesome machine you've got there!*



cl222 said:


> What looks like a 5 or 6 that you pointed out is just a grease ring. Chitown? someones got to know somthin.
> 
> I will clean my BB and take another picture when I get back. I'm going on a ride with it for now since I put some real 28''ers on it.




How about a picture of the backside of the head tube? Some of these Sear's and similar Mead's show a seam  running the length of the tube. And how about a shot of the chain stay bridge?

It's hard to nail down manufacturer of mail order bikes during this time as this was when standardization of the industry was at it's peak. But it is very similar to Davis' method of serial number application. There are other manufacturers that were producing at this time that little or know examples are currently available to compare to... Anybody got a teens Snyder to show their serial number technique??? How was Pope stamping during 1914-15?






btw It looks great with the drop Cali bars!


----------



## cl222 (Jun 4, 2014)

Thanks. I like the drop cali bars a lot. Here are those pics and one of the BB again since the last one was not clear.









There are NO numbers anywhere else on the BB


----------



## cl222 (Jun 15, 2014)




----------

